# Anyone adopt from MaryMargaret's Pups before?



## djnour (Jan 6, 2022)

I wonder if anyone has had first hand experience with her?
I found Feedback on MaryMargaret Sparkke, Light 'n' Lively
but that didn't super help as no one had dealt with her 2 years ago.

I looked at her akc marketplace passes my checks and so does her facebook, gooddog profile and reverse image searched her dog photos(they all came up with no matches), so I mean looks legit to my first time dog owner eyes, but wanted to quickly check here if anyone had any positive or negative feedback before I put a deposit down (which is also larger than most places I've found at $900)


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

No experience, but I wouldn't be interested in one of her pups. The dam has watery eyes and doesn't look impressive (she looks sweet, but I wouldn't pay $5K for one of her puppies). And on the FB page, there is a phantom "poodle" that is definitely a mix of something else. You can tell by the coat it's a mix of yorkie or schnauzer, or goodness knows what. She has tons of pics of the newborn puppies, but not too many of adult dogs, which makes me think she's trying to tug at people's heartstrings. Personally, I prefer seeing older puppies and adult dogs much more than newborn puppies, which all look like blobs to me. 

I'd go with Light 'n Lively!


----------



## djnour (Jan 6, 2022)

Thanks @MaizieFrosty , after your feedback and feedback from a friend's breeder decided to pass, especially since there's no visitation of the parents and pickup is done outside the home, so combination of everything and with someone else interested in the puppy decided to continue the search


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Oh goodness, more red flags! Glad this helped you make your decision. Please keep us posted on your search


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

djnour said:


> Thanks @MaizieFrosty , after your feedback and feedback from a friend's breeder decided to pass, especially since there's no visitation of the parents and pickup is done outside the home, so combination of everything and with someone else interested in the puppy decided to continue the search


I think you have made a very good decision. Perhaps there is a poodle club or an all-breed club in your area that can give you some leads on reputable breeders.


----------



## djnour (Jan 6, 2022)

Johanna said:


> I think you have made a very good decision. Perhaps there is a poodle club or an all-breed club in your area that can give you some leads on reputable breeders.


From what I can find Miami doesn't have any poodle specific clubs, but I have found Orlando and Tampa Bay does. But there is a general dog club, so might reach out to them. Also been mostly looking online cause I'm happy to fly to wherever (even Canada as I'm Canadian and love an excuse to go back home). Also been a little biased towards red toy poodles, which I'm still going to aim for but might widen my search to all colours if it doesn't pan out


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I believe Nanjac is in Florida. LiRit's in Connecticut also breeds red toys; she grooms for someone on this board.

Generally with good toy poodle breeders it seems like it boils down to a matter of three choices:

Location
Timing
Preferences (Color, gender, temperament, etc.)
You might get two; you probably won't get all three.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I am in Miami. You are correct we do not have any poodle clubs but the obedience club is good. I train with Paws in Motion. I drove to Tennessee to get my dog.

For red toys/minis in Florida you can try
Carmine Poodles
Nanjac Poodles
Anna Ash

For Georgia:
Rein Haus

South Carolina:
Shiann


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

calisa in venice florida specializes in red toys. they have a website.


----------



## djnour (Jan 6, 2022)

cowpony said:


> I believe Nanjac is in Florida. LiRit's in Connecticut also breeds red toys; she grooms for someone on this board.
> 
> Generally with good toy poodle breeders it seems like it boils down to a matter of three choices:
> 
> ...


Contacting both of them! Location is not an issue for me at all so 2 out of three sounds good to me also planning/in the process of fostering until I can adopt the right fit, so even timing isn't as big of an issue to me.



Raindrops said:


> I am in Miami. You are correct we do not have any poodle clubs but the obedience club is good. I train with Paws in Motion. I drove to Tennessee to get my dog.
> 
> For red toys/minis in Florida you can try
> Carmine Poodles
> ...


Have contacted Shiann who only had miniatures and have no response from Carmine, But sent the others a message.
Also nice, haven't done too much research on training yet but was looking at options and came across both Paws in Motion and Applause Your Paws, was also going to look at closer options since I'm in South Beach, would you recommend it?



patk said:


> calisa in venice florida specializes in red toys. they have a website.


I talked to Calisa and that wasn't a good fit, she seems super sweet and her dogs look really nice though!


----------

